# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Παραδείσια >  ερωτηση...

## michael

μετα το θανατο της μαρκελλας εχο ανγχος μηπως και ο διας εχει κατι γιαυτο σας καταθετω καποιες φωτο που τραβηξα σημερα και αν μπορειτε σας παρακαλω να μου πειτε αν ειναι υγειης(στις φωτο ειναι ο διας και οι κοτσιλιες του)

----------


## michael

):

----------


## jk21

μιχαλη σε πρωτη φαση βγαλε τη φωλια και καθαρισε την γιατι αν ειχε καποιο μικροβιο η θηλυκια  τοτε ισως υπαρχει στις κουτσουλιες που ειναι στη φωλια.
το πουλακι περα απο καποια ανορθωση στο φτερωμα στο κεφαλι που ισως ειναι απο καποιο μπανακι προσφατο δεν δειχνει κατι αλλα περισσοτερες πληροφοριες θα εδινε μια φωτο στην κοιλιτσα του αφου του ειχες βρεξει το πτερωμα ωστε να καθαρισεις την περιοχη απο αυτο και να φαινεται το δερμα.

οι κουτσουλιες εχουν αρκετο λευκο που δεν ειναι νομιζω καλη ενδειξη αλλα συνεχισε να τις παρατηρεις να δουμε αν ειναι κατι παροδικο.σε πρωτη φαση βρασε 1 κουταλακι ριγανη σε ενα μπρικι για γαλα  για 5 λεπτα.ασε να κρυωσει και ριξε κομμενες σε μικρα κομματακια 2 σκελιδες σκορδο τις οποιες πολτοποιησε εκει μεσα (σημαντικο)  και αφου περασουν 5 λεπτα στραγγισε με σουρωτηρι και δωσε αμεσως με συρριγγα γυρω στο 1 ml σιγα σιγα σταζοντας πανω στη νυτη του .μην δωσεις στο στομα γιατι ισως λογω απειριας δωσεις αποτομα και παει στην εισοδο που εχει για τον αερα και οχι για το φαγητο.δινοντας στην μυτη παει σιγουρα στο σωστο μερος αφου αυτην βρισκεται πριν απο το διαχωρισμο φαγητου και αερα.

δινεις απο το υπολοιπο αντι νερου για τις επομενες μερες αναραιωτο.μην αφησεις στο κλουβι αλλη ποτιστρα ή μπανιο για να πεινει απο αυτο

η ριγανη (λογω θυμολης κραβρακολης που περιεχει) και το σκορδο (λογω αλισσινης) δρα προληπτικα κατα των ασθενειων και ανασταλτικα  σε υπαρχουσες

----------


## michael

ευχαριστω πολυ!το φτερωμα του κεφαλιου ειναι ετσι γιατι εκανε μπανιο!!για ποσες μερες να δινω αυτο το μιγμα αντι για νερο και καθε ποτε να το ανανεωνω???θα σας διξω φωτο με τις κοτσιλιες του σε 2 μερες να μου πειτε αν ειναι ενταξει επισης θα σας βαλω φωτο με την κοιλια του!!

----------


## jk21

μιχαλη να το δινεις καθε μερα ανανεωμενο για μια βδομαδα οπως θα εδινες σχεδον τοσο και μια αντιβιωση.να κανεις αν θες το ιδιο 5 μερες συνεχομενες καθε μηνα.θα ηθελα επιπλεον να σπας μια μικρη σκελιδα σκορδου καθε μερα σε ελαχιστο νερο (10 ml) και μετα 5 λεπτα απο το στραγγισμενο υγρο να δινεις με συρριγγα καυτευθειαν  1 με 2 ml οπως σου περιεγραψα γιατι η αλλισινη του σκορδου δεν ειναι για μεγαλο διαστημα δραστικη

την εικονα κουτσουλιων και κοιλιας αν γινεται να μας την δωσεις πιο αμεσα γιατι ο χρονος ειναι κρισιμος.ειδικα την παρουσα της κοιλιακης χωρας.αν δουμε συνεχιση των ανησυχητικων κουτσουλιων ή και ενδειξεις οχι καλες στην κοιλια ισως αυτα που σου προτεινα να μην φτανουν και να πρεπει να απευθυνθεις σε γιατρο ή να δωσεις καποιο φαρμακο με δικια σου ευθυνηαφου οτι και να σου πουμε θα πιθανολογησουμε αν δεν υπαρχουν σαφεις ενδειξεις για κατι.διαρροια παντως δεν υπαρχει .

----------


## michael

αυριο το πρωι θα εχετε ολες τις φωτο! εκανα οτι μου ειπες με την συριγγα αλλα οταν εβαζα την σταγονα στην μυτη του αυτο τιναζε το κεφαλι του και το μεγαλυτερο μερος της σταγονας εφευγε!

----------


## jk21

προσπαθιησε αλλη μια φορα και αν δεν μεινει καθολου πανω στη μυτη (μετα το απορροφα) δεν πειραζει αστο στην ποτιστρα.αν παρολα αυτα ισως ανοιγει το ραμφος σταξε μια σταγονα αλλα μπροστα ,οχι βαθεια και αποτομα

----------


## michael

αυτες οι φωτο ειναι σημερινες

----------


## michael

εκανα οπως μου ειπες και εβαλα αυτο το φαρμακο αντι για νερο αλλα δεν εχω δει το πουλακι να πινει καθολου!επισης υπαρχει ακαι αλλο προβλημα!οι γονεις μου ειναι αθηνα και θα ερθουν σε λιγες μερες!!!μολις τους ειπα οτι πεθανε το ζεμπρακι πηγαν και μου πηραν ενα καινουριο!το καινουριο ειναι σειγουρα υγειες γιατι το πηγαν σε κτηνιατρο!θα μου το φερουν σε λιγες μερες!οταν το φερουν να το βαλω μαζι με τον δια???????

----------


## michael

..

----------


## jk21

στην καρινα δεν φαινεται εντονο προβλημα αλλα οι κουτσουλιες δεν δειχνουν ενταξει...
αφου εχεις προσβαση δειξτες σε γιατρο καλυτερα.προσπαθησε να δωσεις το μιγμα.δεν γινεται να μην πινει.αν δεν εχει αλλη πηγη νερου (πχ μπανακι) σιγουρα πινει

φοβαμαι για μηκυτες παρα για μικροβιο.στο συνολικο υγρο που εφτιαξες αν βρεις βαλε και ενα κουταλακι μηλοξυδο βιολογικο

----------


## michael

οταν λες δεν βλεπω εντονο προβλημα???δηλαδη υπαρχει προβλημα αλλα δεν εναι τοσο εντονο???παντος το μιγμα μολις του το βαζω το μυριζει λιγο και μετα φευγει!δεν εχω ευκολη προσβαση σε γιατρο γιατι εδω ειμαι με γιαγια και παππου και κανενας απο τους δυο δεν οδηγει το κοντινοτερο κτηνιατρειο ειναι μιαμιση ωρα μακρια με αυτοκινητο!με αυτο το απλο μιγμα θαραπευονται οι μυκιτες??

----------


## jk21

μου φαινεται οτι η καρινα του ειναι ελαφρως εξογκομενη αλλα οχι εντονα ωστε να δειχνει προβλημα .απλα το πουλακι ειναι αδυνατο.αυτο βεβαια  μπορει να ειναι και φυσιολογικο ή απαρχη προβληματος .το μιγμα που σου λεω ειδικα τους μηκυτες και ειδικα αν εχει και μηλοιξυδο αν δεν ειναι αρκετα ανεπτυγμενοι τοτε μπορει να τους περιοσρισει δραστικα.σε λοιμωξη απο βακτηριο δρα μονο ανασταλτικα και προληπτικα .αλλα δεν βλεπω καποια διαρροια που να με παραπεμπει σε καποιο μικροβιο πχ σαλμονελλα ή e coli  .γιατρος ομως δεν ειμαι μιχαλη.αν δεν ειναι κατι στη διατροφη που κανει την κουτσουλια να φαινεται ετσι σε σταθερη κατασταση (να δουμε και αυριο) τοτε υπαρχει προβλημα.αν  σου πω να χορηγησεις πρωτα αντιμηκυτιασιακο αυτο χρειαζεται παροχη στο στομα (αλλιως με αραιωση πρεπει να το υπολογισω) κατι που σε δυσκολευει.απο την αλλη να ξερεις οτι ρισκαρουμε να εχει καποια λοιμωξη και για μερες να μην την αντιμετωπισεις με καποια αντιβιωση.που ομως αν την δωσεις και αυτο εχει μηκυτες θα το κανεις χειροτερα.....

με λιγα λογια χωρις γιατρο ρισκαρουμε μιχαλη.μαλιστα χωρις και κεινος να κανει εξετασεις και αυτος ρισκο παιρνει συνηθως αν δεν εχει σαφεις ενδειξεις.γιαυτο σου προτεινω το ροφημα αυτο ωστε να δουμε πως θα εξελιχθει μηπως ειναι κατι παροδικο και απο την αλλη να μην επεκταθει αμεσα.

μιχαλη μου εχεις χασει ενα πουλακι και η ευθυνη μου στο τι θα σου πω ειναι μεγαλη οπως και η στεναχωρια σου αν χασεις και αλλο....

ευχομαι το καλυτερο

----------


## michael

πρωτα απο ολα ευχαριστω πολυ για τις ευχες σου!!διστιχως σημερα δεν καταφερα να περασω τις φωτο στον υπολογιστη λογου καποιου προβληματος συνδεσης!αυριο σας υποσχομαι να βαλω καινουριες φωτο!παντος το πουλακι φαινεται υγιεστατο και το ειδα να πινει το μιγμα! υπαρχει καποιο αλλο συπτομα που αν το δω θα βαιβεωθω οτι εχει καποια ασθενια η μικυτες??

----------


## michael

αυτη την περιοδο ταιζεω το αρσενικο μου μονο σπορους σουπιοκωκαλο δεν του βαζω φρουτα και λαχανικα αυτη την περιοδο γιατι φοβαμαι μηπως κατι απο αυτα προκαλει το προβλημα!

----------


## jk21

μιχαλη αν δεις το πουλακι να εχει συνεχως ανορθωμενο πτερωμασ και να μισοκοιμαται την ημερα πρεπει να μας το πεις.επισης αν οι κουτσουλιες μετατραπουν σε διαρροια.θελω να του δωσεις καποιο καλα πλυμμενο και στεγωνμενο λαχανικο κατα προτιμηση αυτη την εποιχζη γλυστριδα που εχει στις λαικες.ή καποιο αλλο πρασινο για να παρατηρησουμε αν αλλαξει το λευκο στην κουτσουλια.αν το πουτλακι ειναι υγειες τα χορταρικα και τα φρουτα ειδικα τωρα το καλοκαιρι του ειναι απαραιτητα.

----------


## michael

δεν κοιμαται την μερα και ειναι μαλιστα πολυ κινητικο!θα ξαναξεκινησω να του δινω φρουτα και λαχανικα επισης καταθετω μια σημερινη φωτο!

----------


## michael

σημερα θα του βαλω καποιο λαχανικο οποτε αυριο θα καταθεσω μια φωτο με τις κοτσιλιες του να δουμε αν με το λαχανικο ειναι τα πραγματα καλυτερα!

----------


## michael

.

----------


## jk21

χωρις να μπορω να στο πω σιγουρα μιχαλη ,αυτο που βλεπω ειναι περισσοτερο αυξημενο το κεντρικο τμημα της κουτσουλιας και μαλλον ειναι προς βελτιωση .ισως παιζει ρολο και η διατροφη και απλα ανησυχουμε.για να δουμε την επομενη με τα λαχανικα.μην σταματας το υγρο στην ποτιστρα

----------


## michael

σιγνωμη που δεν απανταω τοσο καιρο αλλα δεν ειχα ιντερνετ!λοιπον ακολουθησα την θαραπεια για μιαμιση περιπου βδομαδα και χτες την σταματησα!το πουλακι φαινεται μια χαρα!επισης μου εφεραν το θηλικο απο την αθηνα!του εκανα προληπτικη θαραπεια για 5 μερες και μετα το εβαλα σε ενα κλουβι απεναντι απο το αρσενικο οστε να βλεπονται!μετα απο 5 μερες τα εβαλα στο ιδιο κλουβι και αμεσως ξεκινησαν να φτιαχνουν φωλια!εγω νομιζα πως την εφτιαχναν μονο για να κοιμουνται αλλα σημερα το πρωι ειδα κατι απροσδοκιτο!μεσα στην φωλια 2 αυγα!λογικα το ενα το ειχαν κανει μια μερα πριν αλλα το ειχαν καλυψει και δεν φαινοταν!λογικα τα αυγα κλουβια δεν ειναι??παντως τα κλωσανε εναλαξ!

----------


## tasrek

Δεν νομίζω πως είναι κλούβια. Όταν ένα πουλί φτιάχνει φωλιά την θέλει μόνο για γέννα και για τίποτα άλλο. Ο ύπνος γίνεται αποκλειστικά στα κλαράκια.  ::  

Σχετικά με αυτό το θέμα θα σε κατευθύνουν οι πιο ειδικοί στα εξωτικά πουλιά. Δεν έχω γνώσεις γι' αυτό το είδος.  ::

----------


## michael

ως τωρα τα πουλακια που ειχα ειχαν την φωλια μονο για τον υπνο!δηλαδη παντα κοιμοντουσαν μεσα σε αυτη!σημερα η θηλικα εκανε και το τριτο αυγουλακι!μακαρι να μην ειναι κλουβια!!!! "fullyhappy" λογικα περιμενουμε και τεταρτο αυγο γιατι τρωει συνεχεια σουπιοκωκαλο!

----------


## michael

θα ανοιξω νεο θεμα και θα σας λεω αναλιτικα για τα αυγουλακια και αργοτερα για τα πουλακια(πρωτα ο θεος!!)

----------

